# construir fuente switching +-50v 3a



## sergiobianchi (Mar 2, 2007)

estoy en busca de diagramas para fuente de amplificador de audio.
necesito data para una fuente de +- 50v 3a
desde ya gracias a todos.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Título editado - Reglas generales de uso del foro:
> 2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

ke tal, revisa este link http://www.a-and-t-labs.com/K6_Sw_Amp/art_schematic/k6pwr.pdf

Saludos


----------



## sergiobianchi (Mar 2, 2007)

gracias luciperrro por la data


----------



## carlosyuca (Abr 7, 2008)

hola Luciperrro, con respecto a la fuente de alimentacion conmutada, quisisera saber si ya la estudiaste y lograste diseñar los transformadores q son lo mas conplicado.

Yo ya simule el amplificador al cual pertenece esa fuente y si funciona de maravilla, en simulacion claro.

seria bueno q se logre diseñar esos transformadores de ferrita, y explicar algo la funcion de cada uno de ellos.

bueno seguiremos estudiando estas cosas. cualquier resultado lo are saber.


----------

